# Light Movers



## strpdbas (May 1, 2009)

I have been looking to purchase a light mover. I found a unit on EBay 
called Light Glider. It works with lightrail track and accessories and 
costs a lot less money. Has anyone else looked into this unit?


----------



## umbra (May 1, 2009)

my experience with movers is limited. I ran one for 10 years. Avoid the chain drive systems. Direct drive systems are much quieter, easier to deal with but cost more.


----------

